# Adec Quartz



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Cut a long story short by about 28 years, I have found my very first divers watch when I was a Junior Snorkeler that my parents bought me. I have found out that Adec was owned by Citizen. Put a fresh battery in and hey presto it worked. Looks a bit battered, but it has been to a mighty 3 meters at a quary we called the Blue Pool in LLangollen.

Is it possible to date the thing like you can with the Seiko calculator? Any other info on Adec?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Bump would love to know more about ADEC.

thanks


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

More:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @retro72, @Redwolf, and any others interested, a bit of research has revealed the following:

I have found an advertisement in the Milwaukee Journal for 25 May 1983 which shows an Adec watch and states the following: "Adec (TM in small letters) quartz from Citizen watch Co. Ltd." above "Choose bracelet or strap styles for men and women. Some with day/date, alarm and chronograph functions. All finely crafted for split-second accuracy. Never need winding. Battery included." The advert was for J. W. Penney and a single price of $19,99 is shown, although a number of watches are pictured in the ad - digital and analogue

It is evident that Adec watches were made in some considerable variety for both men and women, and for some time. Adec was part of Citizen but I am not sure how different the various Adec models were to those branded Citizen, which might have repercussions for those seeking parts for Adec watches. Apparently, Adec watches were only sold in Australia and the USA. I am not sure exactly when Citizen discontinued the Adec brand, nor do I know why the company felt the need to create the name in the first place.


----------



## Dinonikusu (8 mo ago)

I have an ADEC diver-ish watch with titanium case that was DM 50 in Germany in 1995 IIRC. The Day-of-Week on the ADEC stamped movement is bilingual English and German, so it's not a grey import but was made for sale in a German-language country.


----------

